# Gingerbreak Results



## TekMason (Oct 14, 2011)

Please post your testing results with Gingerbreak against the TPT in this thread

According to Chainfire's post on XDA 


> Gingerbreak is an exploit that has been fixed in many of the latest Android versions and releases. If it does not work, it does not work. I can't "fix" the exploit, you will have to wait for a new exploit to come out, or root a different way!


but it might be worth a shot:



> The GingerBreak APK is a wrapper around the newly released GingerBreak exploit (credits to The Android Exploid Crew), which is meant to attain root access on GingerBread. This specific exploit *may* work on various Froyo and *Honeycomb* versions as well.


----------



## x3rr15 (Oct 10, 2011)

Gingerbreak Results

Just hangs on the following screen with this message

"Rooting ...
Running Exploit ...
This may take a few minutes!
Device will reboot on success!"


----------



## ker2gsr (Jul 26, 2011)

I tried the Acer a500 gingerbreak version it also gives same result

Sent from my ThinkPad Tablet using Tapatalk


----------

